# Importing PGP keys



## Andry (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi All.Did I import the keys correctly? And correctly did I check the signature of patch? I am a beginner in FreeBSD! For me complication I wait your answer guys. Information will look in a notebook I loaded then what I did will look guys please,help me!


----------



## SocialHaze (Dec 29, 2014)

I am not sure that your question is detailed enough or worded in a manner that is understandable.


----------



## Andry (Dec 30, 2014)

SocialHaze said:


> I am not sure that your question is detailed enough or worded in a manner that is understandable.


Information about my actions I copied to Notepad. You will need Notepad download. I really urge you to check or all right I did! I imported the keys, right? Properly I checked the signature patch?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 30, 2014)

Andry, please put the contents of that file on a public web site and post a link to it.  www.pastebin.com is popular for that.


----------



## Andry (Dec 30, 2014)

Here is the link. http://pastebin.com/wgYjS66i


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2014)

As this is related to recent security advisories why don't you use freebsd-update(8) or, if you build from source, simply update the entire source tree?


----------



## Andry (Dec 30, 2014)

SirDice said:


> As this is related to recent security advisories why don't you use freebsd-update(8) or, if you build from source, simply update the entire source tree?


At me.

```
FreeBSD gateway.welcome 10.1-STABLE FreeBSD 10.1-STABLE #0 r275729: Sat Dec 13 12:47:20 EET 2014
root@gateway1welcome:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL1  i386
```
How to update?
Do you speak Russian?
Happy New Year


----------



## SirDice (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't speak Russian. You're running a -STABLE which means you already built the system from source at least once. What does `svnlite info /usr/src` output?


----------



## Andry (Dec 31, 2014)

SirDice said:


> I don't speak Russian. You're running a -STABLE which means you already built the system from source at least once. What does `svnlite info /usr/src` output?




```
root@gateway:/home/podlom # svnlite info /usr/src
Path: /usr/src
Working Copy Root Path: /usr/src
URL: https://svn0.eu.freebsd.org/base/stable/10
Relative URL: ^/stable/10
Repository Root: https://svn0.eu.freebsd.org/base
Repository UUID: ccf9f872-aa2e-dd11-9fc8-001c23d0bc1f
Revision: 275729
Node Kind: directory
Schedule: normal
Last Changed Author: kib
Last Changed Rev: 275726
Last Changed Date: 2014-12-12 11:22:52 +0200 (Fri, 12 Dec 2014)
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 31, 2014)

Right, so everything is basically already set up. Just do `svnlite update /usr/src/` to get the latest sources. Then follow the normal build procedures.

Handbook: 24.6. Rebuilding World
Russian version of the handbook: Руководство FreeBSD (it looks a little dated, if there's anything not clear please ask. If you're up for it I'm quite sure the Documentation guys could use help translating the handbook to Russian).


----------



## Andry (Dec 31, 2014)

Is it better to download the source code via `svnlite co svn://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org/base/stable/10 /usr/src`, or via `svn checkout [url]https://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org/base/stable/10[/url] /usr/src`?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 31, 2014)

Those two commands do the same thing.  `svnlite` is just an included version of devel/subversion.  The second is better, because it uses HTTPS.


----------



## Andry (Dec 31, 2014)

`svn checkout [URL='https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/base/stable/10']https://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org/base/stable/10[/URL] /usr/src`! This is better because it uses HTTPS yes?
Happy New Year


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes.  This has nothing to do with PGP keys, so please start a new thread with a title that is related to the question in the thread.


----------



## Andry (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes close the topic.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2015)

Ah, yes. I took in a different direction. If anybody else drops in later on, as the OP doesn't seem to have a lot of experience using patches from a security advisory, I though it would be best if he simply updated the whole source tree. The update with svn/svnlite would include all the latest security patches and is a little easier to follow.


----------

